# Sage DB £50 (spares or repair)



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

If you need a few spare parts or fancy a project £50 pickup or £65 delivered

https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/breville-sage-dual-boiler-espresso-machine-broken-/1285582240


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tsangpa said:


> If you need a few spare parts or fancy a project £50 pickup or £65 delivered
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/breville-sage-dual-boiler-espresso-machine-broken-/1285582240


Many thanks, bargain for someone!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

65 quid delivered


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Want it!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm quite tempted but with no spare parts available I can't see getting it rebuild..


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Me too but it would be better really if Joey had it. I've too much to do for several months ahead. Depending on where you are delivered or collected.

I've also replied on Gumtree. In essence if Joey doesn't have it for some reason I will.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's interesting to read the Gumtree add. Who ever gets it can find out if scale can cause problems like that. I'm afraid if some one told me it could I would wonder Pipes, boiler leaks, pump yes but scale? Maybe even electronics but Sage seem to look after those better than some going on the few photo's I have seen but those have been in a BE. If the same pump drives both tanks that rules out a lot. If twin then if electronics fail it's often the part that does the driving.

It would give me some light relief from refitting a kitchen. We went away for a week and came back to find a wall had been removed.







My son is now far more aware of why we hadn't done it before.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've emailed so hopefully I'll find out soon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He is now seeing who will bid him the highest amount before 12 noon.....my response was naff off mate


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha I think this thread has probably led to him turning it into an auction. Tried to swing it with a custom tamper


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

He had a lot of enquiries so understandable in some ways. High noon passed and I've heard nothing so it isn't me that won. I knew that the offer I made would probably be upped by some one. Rough idea - some one buys iy to fix and sell. Breville so probably at a lower price than a Sage say £600 or so. Alternative, take the lot apart and sell the bits.

I made 2 comments neither nastily. Interesting way of having an auction with no ebay fees and LOL I hope in some ways it proves uneconomical to repair. I did make a solid offer though, it seems some were a bit vague.

Personally I wasn't bothered if it proved impossible to fix because I have an interest in a chassis with a nice tank etc. I could probably cope with a leaking boiler without buying a new one just using things I have around for other reasons. Much to the families annoyance at times I have a vast collection of "things". A wonderful understanding wife though.

If people were after it for spares I'd urge caution. It seems bits can be bought and Sage want to sell them. That route going on other Sage machine prices sold for spares could work out cheaper and be more effective. If things are broke and they are replaced with things that haven't broken yet it's pretty easy to see what might happen. It's pretty clear that all machines probably will break at some point.








I also mentioned my aim - fix it but what I might do to it afterwards doesn't bear thinking about. Selling it wouldn't be one of them.

John

-


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Me too but it would be better really if Joey had it. I've too much to do for several months ahead. Depending on where you are delivered or collected.
> 
> I've also replied on Gumtree. In essence if Joey doesn't have it for some reason I will.
> 
> ...


I think the only way to secure it is to turn up on his door step and hand over the cash... With all due respect what makes you think he is going to decide between you and Joey? All the while you are chatting about it and emailing back and forward there is more chance of someone else buying it surely?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> He had a lot of enquiries so understandable in some ways. High noon passed and I've heard nothing so it isn't me that won. I knew that the offer I made would probably be upped by some one. Rough idea - some one buys iy to fix and sell. Breville so probably at a lower price than a Sage say £600 or so. Alternative, take the lot apart and sell the bits.
> 
> I made 2 comments neither nastily. Interesting way of having an auction with no ebay fees and LOL I hope in some ways it proves uneconomical to repair. I did make a solid offer though, it seems some were a bit vague.
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you offer him more than the asking price on a fixed sale? I messaged him last night and as said, his attitude changed once he knew that it was on the forum and all sorts would be messaging him with enquiries and offers. When he offered me the chance of being first reserve should no one offer him more by noon, I told him to naff off.....as I would have hoped every other interested party would have!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What's the saying? Something is only worth what people are willing to pay for it? Or something like that.

Can't fault the guy for wanting to take the highest offer, I would. It requires all buyers to refuse to give more than the initial asking price for the price not to inflate.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So turns out Russel was right. I had an email asking me to call him as I could have it, by the time I rang he told me it's not sold. Sad times


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

If he wants an auction he should have stuck it on ebay. I thought it would work out well for him & a forum member - quick sale, cheap punt. I never expected him to take the p


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Did a forum member bag it I wonder?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

It's very close to me, but I don't get involved with moronic sellers. Like previously stated, if it's up for sale at £50 then damn well sell it for £50.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi David

I've had a number of enquiries this morning and will take the best offer received by midday

I'm happy to ship the espresso machine and can accept payment through PayPal

cheers

Dom

In that case, count me out. Happy to pay the advertised price but no more. this ad has appeared on a coffee forum I use, hence my enquiry. i will be able to name the majority of those who contacted you and most will be dreamers, but you takes your chance! Good Luck

David

HI David,

That is fair

If the others evaporate as you predict, you can have it at the asking price (50 plus delivery)

cheers

Nope, count me out.....not entering an auction as a standby reserve for you........if you want an auction, put it on eBay!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Hi David
> 
> I've had a number of enquiries this morning and will take the best offer received by midday
> 
> ...


Seems slightly harsh to describe your fellow forum dwellers as dreamers!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dreamers so very kind:whistle:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

KTD said:


> Seems slightly harsh to describe your fellow forum dwellers as dreamers!


You think?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I wanted this and offered the guy £100 but he still didn't bite. Must've had a higher offer. It's right though, it should've been on Ebay really.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

It'll probably be relisted later with a £400 tag or something stupid like that.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Well I wanted this and offered the guy £100 but he still didn't bite. Must've had a higher offer. It's right though, it should've been on Ebay really.


I decided on £85 shipped for various reasons. Less collected. As I saw it in new posts I assumed it was in the for sale section. Not the links one.







Also didn't realise that dfk was offering to buy it.

I'd hazard a guess that some one who wants to fix and use it may have it. If that's the case some would go way way over £100 for it. ') They might come to regret it as well. Hard to say what a fix it and sell it person would pay. Not much I would have thought as too many unknown and selling things in bits takes a long time. I used to knock around at machine tool auctions and a number of people did that. Others just sold on - often well worn stuff well past it's sell by date.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I decided on £85 shipped for various reasons. Less collected. As I saw it in new posts I assumed it was in the for sale section. Not the links one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had dreams of the DB at home and the DTP at work. Not this time it seems. Hopefully whoever got it actually wants it and isn't just out to do a quick flip for profit.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did not declare my interest in it until I undeclared my interest. I doubt it would be fixable. I wanted it for the pf and would then have offered it up for spares to anyone wanting either parts or the whole thing. But, this is the classic case of how one member tries to help another by posting a link to an item, the seller then becomes inundated with emails from people making him think he has something in demand, and the eventual owner pays a lot more than the original asking price.

This is why there has been a lot of argument over the years as to if posts to links for sale are helpful or not, as the case may be


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I did not declare my interest in it until I undeclared my interest. I doubt it would be fixable. I wanted it for the pf and would then have offered it up for spares to anyone wanting either parts or the whole thing. But, this is the classic case of how one member tries to help another by posting a link to an item, the seller then becomes inundated with emails from people making him think he has something in demand, and the eventual owner pays a lot more than the original asking price.
> 
> This is why there has been a lot of argument over the years as to if posts to links for sale are helpful or not, as the case may be


It's certainly helpful for the seller! If I know somebody is looking for something & I come across it I'll be more likely to pm them the link to keep it private.

Must admit I was a bit tempted by this even if it meant replacing bits with stuff from a different manufacturer. Glad I didn't bother now.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a seller I'd avoid, even at the of chance of a "bargain".

Wouldn't surprise me if there is more to the machines issues than he's letting on.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm a bit confused about those posts with bargains on Ebay or Gumtree. Is it a free for all? Or should we be courteous to the poster and not buy it? Or should we awkwardly try to agree amongst ourselves who should buy it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The OP would have posted as they didn't want it - at which point anyone who sees the thread and wants it is likely to message the guy on Gumtree asap before posting here - at which point it's likely already too late to do anything about it. Add to the fact that there are loads of members/lurkers here who might well see a member post that they want it but only be driven to make private bids and never post that they are also influencing the price.

Once its public there is nothing you can do about it, if you truly want these bargains for yourself you have to be the first one to find them.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some forums restrict sales sections to people who have logged in also on the basis of how many posts they have made. With good reason too, This post however is in a links section. Given that it seems to have had problems in the past maybe the best answer is to remove the section. Then forum members have the choice - sell it on here or how ever they like. I'd guess people browse the various sales sites when they want something anyway.







And even when they don't.

Maybe a simple solution would be to allow the words offers to appear in the for sales section no pm's as usual until one is accepted. Plus access restrictions. Both of the ones I mentioned work well. Say it was must make 5 posts first. There will be complaints but generally only by people who have just joined to sell. 2 or 3 from a someone who isn't a troll would be sufficient really, A certain amount of moderating before allowing sales section access would be better but has obvious problems for the people who have to do it. Don't know about this area but in others there will be lurkers around just waiting for "bargains" to crop up that they can sell for more elsewhere.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The links section is a mistake. As has been mentioned, a bargain is only a bargain when no one knows about it. You cannot post an eBay link as being a potential bargain, because it is an auction (unless it is a b i n price). Sometimes people post links to eBay auctions which have been poorly placed, contain mistakes and so will fly under the radar of many ie someone selling a MAzzer as coffee grounder with no mention of the make. You have to work to find these bargains, then a few hours before the end someone comes across it and posts the link then we know what happens.

This discussion has been had many times before and no action is ever taken


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As ever, there are opinions on both sides, as dfk says the discussion has been had and some changes were made back when it was.


----------

